# How to find Geographic location from Email header



## squid (Nov 15, 2006)

I want to know how to find the actual geographic location of the sender from the E-mail header. When i open the message header some of the messages have the IP address using which we can trace back. but some of the message headers don't have this IP address and instead they have the originating server name. Does anyone know how to get the IP address/ Location from this ID. 
I also want to know if there is any plugin for thunderbird/Mozilla for this one.

regards


----------



## cyberscriber (Nov 16, 2006)

try this hxxp://emailtrackerpro.visualware.com/


----------



## vinookanth (Nov 16, 2006)

good one


----------



## squid (Nov 16, 2006)

thanks for that one.


----------



## the.kaushik (Nov 18, 2006)

nice one


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 18, 2006)

@CyberScriber == Super!!!

You deserve repping for this.


----------



## birdie7015 (Feb 7, 2009)

cyberscriber said:


> try this hxxp://emailtrackerpro.visualware.com/


 
If I were to buy this software would it do the complete job. I have been using a site that will give me the location from email headers except that yesterday for the first time it simply said sattelite in place of the country.  I used to use this page:

*headertool.apelord.com/

It turns out that it is a sky email address but doesn't give the country of origin.

I get a lot of scammer email asking for friendship so I might be prepared to buy the software if it will give me the location as it will save me a lot of time and trouble.


----------

